# Fursuit Question



## Charrio (Apr 4, 2009)

Um i have a question, not sure how you guys feel on this.

I have always wondered, hod do you Socialize with someone in a fursuit, i mean do they talk all muffled or take the head off??

Or do they do the *shudders* Dreaded Mime thing?


I have never met one, IRL and always wondered

Like the sheer fact you have NO expressions and are talking to a giant head, doesn't that make it creepy?

Sorry always wondered

I wont even ask about the Sex, i don't even want to know, *shudders* 

Just Curious

Charrio


----------



## Shino (Apr 4, 2009)

Short answer: all of the above.
Long answer: It depends on the person. Some will simply do the disney mascot thing, which is turn their head sideways, pantomime laughing, then walk off. (Not really.)
It also depends on the setting. If you're at someone's house, a con, or other private or i-don't-care setting, you'll have a fairly normal conversation.
If you're out in public, like at a park, we usually don't talk around others, especially kids, as they seem to get nightmares pretty easily.
As far as the muffled thing goes, it depends on whether the head has an open muzzle and the general construction of the head.

That answer your question?

Oh, and not all of us are sex-crazed yiff maniacs. Just some. Unfortunately, those are the ones you hear about the most. *cough*csi*cough*


----------



## Nanookfox (Apr 4, 2009)

I've heard it's a secret rule that you do not talk in suit. Period. Though, I do know a select few you have talked while in suit but then again it's all up to you how you want to speak to others. My one friend Sada has an open mouth head where she can eat and drink normally while my other friend has closed mouth heads. Both of them don't talk in suit though. As Shino said above, it depends on the surroundings and the person.

Agreeing with Shino again, not all of us are yiff freaks, though sex does sell :/


----------



## Charrio (Apr 4, 2009)

Shino said:


> Short answer: all of the above.
> Long answer: It depends on the person. Some will simply do the disney mascot thing, which is turn their head sideways, pantomime laughing, then walk off. (Not really.)
> It also depends on the setting. If you're at someone's house, a con, or other private or i-don't-care setting, you'll have a fairly normal conversation.
> If you're out in public, like at a park, we usually don't talk around others, especially kids, as they seem to get nightmares pretty easily.
> ...




Lol that makes sense, tho never knew about the not around kids thing, lol may get one just to do THAT lol 

Oh and dont forget, American Dad, 1000 Ways to Die, and Real Freaky And True on Animal Planet for the sex freaks shown on TV


----------



## Charrio (Apr 4, 2009)

Nanookfox said:


> I've heard it's a secret rule that you do not talk in suit. Period. Though, I do know a select few you have talked while in suit but then again it's all up to you how you want to speak to others. My one friend Sada has an open mouth head where she can eat and drink normally while my other friend has closed mouth heads. Both of them don't talk in suit though. As Shino said above, it depends on the surroundings and the person.
> 
> Agreeing with Shino again, not all of us are yiff freaks, though sex does sell :/



I guess i need to actually see some in person to get the gist.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Apr 4, 2009)

I talk in suit, but not around children (except my sister because she knows its me), and only if I have to. If "mime" doesn't work for a situation or its urgent then I talk.


----------



## Nanookfox (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah i excuse the secret rule of no talking in suit when it's urgent or if I need help.

I've seen quite a few suiters in my time and most of them do a pretty good job  If you ever go to a furry con they're everywhere lol


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2009)

Nanookfox said:


> Yeah i excuse the secret rule of no talking in suit when it's urgent or if I need help.
> 
> I've seen quite a few suiters in my time and most of them do a pretty good job  If you ever go to a furry con they're everywhere lol



I think i would get overwhelmed at a con, not being used to it or never being around a suiter other then a Mascot from our town college


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2009)

I was "overwhelmed" by suiters at my first con, but because I had never seen them in person before, and suddenly these wonderful critters from the Internet are running around or patting my head.

I don't know about others, but I didn't "see" them as people in suits unless I was actually speaking to them. And it really isn't creepy talking to a suiter, because they're nice people. 
Being asked by a meerkat to help find his card key in his bag was adorable.


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2009)

Charrio said:


> Lol that makes sense, tho never knew about the not around kids thing, lol may get one just to do THAT lol
> 
> Oh and dont forget, American Dad, 1000 Ways to Die, and Real Freaky And True on Animal Planet for the sex freaks shown on TV


I saw that 1000 Ways to Die episode, before I discovered the fandom. Remembering, it really pisses me off more then I'd expect. It wasn't the furries fault that the drunk walked into an outdoor group yiffing, and decided to try it with a live bear (for those of you who haven't seen it)! Just the portrayal of them, though, was enough to creep me out.

On topic: I think that most of the time, if the suiter is the only one there, then they dont speak, but it would be pretty hard to have a decent convention with total silence.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2009)

icarus615 said:


> I saw that 1000 Ways to Die episode, before I discovered the fandom. Remembering, it really pisses me off more then I'd expect. It wasn't the furries fault that the drunk walked into an outdoor group yiffing, and decided to try it with a live bear (for those of you who haven't seen it)! Just the portrayal of them, though, was enough to creep me out.



Oh god, i was so ashamed almost lol when i saw that, its like a slam but not lol


----------



## Nanookfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Charrio said:


> I think i would get overwhelmed at a con, not being used to it or never being around a suiter other then a Mascot from our town college


 Go to smaller cons first if you think you'll be overwhelmed. Not all furries cons are "huge" or start off with anime cons with all the cosplayers and such.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2009)

If the jaw isn't articulate, then I do not talk.
But some with movable jaws still keep to the No talking rule.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2009)

Nanookfox said:


> Go to smaller cons first if you think you'll be overwhelmed. Not all furries cons are "huge" or start off with anime cons with all the cosplayers and such.



I have gone to a few cons but all ComicCons and probobly way different. I was there with my local comic store guy lol, being his booth monkey. But everyone was really nice, it was very fun. 

Gonna see about the AnimeCon thing


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 5, 2009)

In my case, I've only made one home-made fursuit (of Dragonxander Emerald, the one on my avatar).  I'm already planning on making another fursuit (of Lucario Boricua).  I design my suits to actually take advantage of the anatomy of my fursonas & my body in order to allow me to freely talk.  I make them as such by designing the jaw piece to fit my chin in such a way I can talk & at the same time make it so that it looks that the fursona I'm portraying is actually talking.

On the other hand, we Puertorricans tend to heavily compliment our speech with face & hand gestures, so I don't really have problems with pantomimes.  I actually enjoy verbal role-playing (especially the voice acting) & catching other people's attention by showing who I really am, and the fursuit helps me.  Overall, I'm ready to socially interact in a fursuit.

That may not be your case (or the one of others), since fursuits vary & people's approaches to fursuiting are varied.


----------



## Kittiara (Apr 6, 2009)

Their voices are usually muffled but I could hear 'em loud and clear at Anthrocon.  Chatted with one that came to my table in the artist's alley and such; it was very enjoyable.  The speaking actually helped with the illusion that I was actually talking to an anthro!  Totally silent suits can really creep me out at times.  I'm glad he spoke normally and didn't mime.

Oh, and his jaw moved a little when he talked, but I'm not sure if it was a fully moving jaw.

Anyway, I appreciate the conversation; sometimes I just want to chat, not play charades.  Pfft.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Apr 6, 2009)

It depends on the fursuit I'm in, and who I'm around. If it's a personal suit, or a suit I'm putting on to take pictures of, and I'm at home, I will talk. If I'm out in public around people I don't talk. And if I'm out in my Chuck E Cheese walkaround, I will never ever talk, period.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 6, 2009)

To socialize with a person is a fur-suit is a bit like how you interact with mascots at an amusement park. You hug them, and find fun little ways to interact. I remember at AC a person brought a little RV car thing, and was running it up and down a hall and had the suiters chasing after it (that was fun)....and I've seen people come up and gently hug a tail, or pet a suiter on the head...ect.

For the most part suiters don't talk around kids because it tends to scares them.

Also about the sex in suit thing, it's not as common as you would think. It's a minority thing within the fandom, and if you want proof look at how many suit makers offer up those kinds of suits? Not many because there is not a high demand.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 6, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> To socialize with a person is a fur-suit is a bit like how you interact with mascots at an amusement park. You hug them, and find fun little ways to interact. I remember at AC a person brought a little RV car thing, and was running it up and down a hall and had the suiters chasing after it (that was fun)....and I've seen people come up and gently hug a tail, or pet a suiter on the head...ect.
> 
> For the most part suiters don't talk around kids because it tends to scares them.
> 
> Also about the sex in suit thing, it's not as common as you would think. It's a minority thing within the fandom, and if you want proof look at how many suit makers offer up those kinds of suits? Not many because there is not a high demand.



Lol that car stunt sounds highly entertaining lol 
Now i wish i could go and see it in person, darn my NW location


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 6, 2009)

Charrio said:


> Lol that car stunt sounds highly entertaining lol
> Now i wish i could go and see it in person, darn my NW location



It was: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02fTM4WeZRk
You can listen/watch the beginning with awesome Uncle Kage talking, or fast forward to 1:45 to see where the clip starts of the car thing. If you want to go to a con bad enough, you'll save up, and do the planning. (I'm the short fox-like one wearing bondage/raver pants)

That is how I am making it possible for myself and 8 other people to go to AC this year. Saving up and lots of planning. I started my planning during September last year for this year's AC. I figure if I want to go, I have to take initiative to get things done. Such as getting the rooms reserved, figuring out the ride situation, and crunching numbers to make it affordable for everyone.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 6, 2009)

> If you want to go to a con bad enough, you'll save up, and do the planning. (I'm the short fox-like one wearing bondage/raver pants)
> 
> That is how I am making it possible for myself and 8 other people to go to AC this year. Saving up and lots of planning. I started my planning during September last year for this year's AC. I figure if I want to go, I have to take initiative to get things done. Such as getting the rooms reserved, figuring out the ride situation, and crunching numbers to make it affordable for everyone.



Maybe, ill see what i can knock together saving, but this yeah may be a hard one.


----------



## Asino (Apr 7, 2009)

It's ok to talk while in suit, as long as you have a moveable jaw, and use an appropriate character voice.   I socialize all the time while in suit.  Non furries are usually pretty amused the first time they see a mascot talking and the jaw moves.  I also eat while in suit. I've even got drunk while in suit!


----------



## Charrio (Apr 7, 2009)

Asino said:


> It's ok to talk while in suit, as long as you have a moveable jaw, and use an appropriate character voice.   I socialize all the time while in suit.  Non furries are usually pretty amused the first time they see a mascot talking and the jaw moves.  I also eat while in suit. I've even got drunk while in suit!



Lol, god i would love to see that lol, a Drinking fur, lol next to like a guy on the bench lol


----------



## Shino (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'll be doing any drinking in suit. I'll be at FurFright this year, and I'm well over 21, but I'm not sure if it'd be a good idea. I've been told I get a bit... wierd when drunk.

We'll see.

I'd be nerveous about eating, though. Cleaning gunk out of fur is a bitch.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 8, 2009)

Charrio said:


> Oh and dont forget, American Dad, 1000 Ways to Die, and Real Freaky And True on Animal Planet for the sex freaks shown on TV



Which episodes, show furries :3


----------



## Charrio (Apr 8, 2009)

Ark said:


> Which episodes, show furries :3



Lol American dad one was not too long ago, so like recent last season.

The Weird Freaky and True one was on Humanimals *shudders* That one gave me the creeps when some psychologist gives her theory 

The 1000 ways to die one, should be on their website. 
http://www.spike.com/video/em-bear-assed/3107893


----------



## Greasemunky (Apr 8, 2009)

You socialize by not wearing one?
God, must I point everything out?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 8, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> You socialize by not wearing one?
> God, must I point everything out?


*golf clap* Great advice on a FURSUIT sub-forum.

You're pretty dull and more like a soft, annoying buzz instead of some witty troll. Take some pointers from Whitenoise and then come back.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 8, 2009)

Charrio said:


> Lol American dad one was not too long ago, so like recent last season.
> 
> The Weird Freaky and True one was on Humanimals *shudders* That one gave me the creeps when some psychologist gives her theory
> 
> ...



I was looking up to see the American Dad! one, so thanks :3 Just hope I can find the right episode.



Greasemunky said:


> You socialize by not wearing one?
> God, must I point everything out?



Words of wisdom =3


----------



## Kesslan (Apr 9, 2009)

I've found quite a few suiters who will talk in suit. Less so around children however as many have stated. Quite a few are nervous around suits, which is ironic because of how often they scream to want to go over, but then when finally confronted with the suiter they suddenly get shy or affraid.

Beyond that I find those with moveable jaws are far more likely to actually talk than those without. And personally I comissoned a suit with a moveable jaw specifically to alow for talking while at least trying to look somewhat natural in the process. If it did not have a moving jaw, I'dprobably hardly talk at all in it. Even then I'll probably try a mix.

As to the voice, some are muffled, some are not. I know one local suiter who will sometimes talk in his head, but not often as it's got a non moveable jaw, and just to be audible outside of his home made head, he must actually yell inside of his suit to be heard at all. and all you hear is a low level muffled voice. In his case he's got a slightly oversized foam lined head so it really soaks up the sound waves.

This is another reason why some voices are very muffled while others are not. The materials and thickness play a very large part in how well you can hear some one in a suit. Of course the moveable jaws get rid of that problem quite well actually.

Hope that sheds a little more light on the subject for you.


----------



## wolfbird (Apr 12, 2009)

I won't talk around children and I don't engage in attempting to make animal noises, as I find that creepy as hell and if I were a kid I'd wet myself if some giant bipedal dog-thing started barking at me. 

Some of my suits have articulated jaws, some don't (the ones that don't still have open mouths and very good ventilation). At home, I'll talk in all of them. I really only wear them around one person and he's already given me The Eyebrow for miming/etc because it "looks stupid". I've worn a suit a few times in public (Halloween parties at the office, night clubs, etc) and talking in them has been well-received. It appears as if most "normal" people won't make the connection between animal costume> fursuit> omg-she-must-have-sex-in-it-gross-yuck-kill-it-with-fire if you don't act like a furry. It seems as if acting normal around adults puts people at ease and serves to remind people that you're not talking to The Dreaded CSI Furry.

In the case of a con, I will say now that I have never been to one. But if I do go one day I'd talk in suit, and I'll just mime fellatio at all the people who give me funny looks to say "go f--- yourself". Furries are anthro characters, they talk, mine talks. Therefor my suit talks. I'm not sure why people make such a fuss over talking in suit with adults present-- I was always under the impression that the majority of fursonas can speak, and it doesn't make much sense to ignore that aspect of a personality IMO.

I'm not even going to talk about the sex thing.


----------



## wolflette (Apr 15, 2009)

Well the 1st distinction i havent seen, althouhg its rare to find a quad. fursuiter, you know the ones that walk on all fours, but my brother has one, his rules is in the quad suit [its a dog] if my dog cant do it i wont. hell bark or yipp around adults and kids alike, little kids love it iv never seen one get scared of him. in his biped suit though hell talk around adults, his head has a screen like thing under his muzzle but an unmoveing jaw. around kids he does that mime thing, but if were leaveing for example hell whine and pretend he dosent want to leave, keep in mind though he sounds quite a bit like a dog.
I guess it all comes down to where you are, at a con from what iv gatherd [iv never been to one] the point is to meet people so talking is kinda needed. Playing in the park, tormenting err i mean entertaining the kids talking isnt needed.


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was trying to get a feed up on the fursuit to talk or not.Sadly I came across a horrible thread regarding...vibrators.Ewww.


----------

